# Geoffrey "The Wardens" House - Feb 2016 PIC HEAVY!



## mockingbird (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey folks this is not to do with my recent trip with Cunningplan, I still have a backlog as I am far to busy to post places I did months ago, than right as soon as I do them.
Last year I have the honor to explore this wonderful place, especially before the usual looters got to it, an stole almost everything you see in my photographs! its contents was extremely remarkable an beautiful a real time capsule undisturbed an almost untouched.

Geoffrey moved into the house with his family in 1920, he had three brothers an sisters, Geoffrey was the oldest of the bunch born in 1913, he sadly passed away 3 days after his 100th Christmas in 2013, his mother run the general store in the same town, this is also derelict an been on the forums.
Its possible that Geoffrey himself served in the war, an also was the siren warden for the village.
His life is clearly shown in my pictures, he passed away in his bedroom from what evidence gave this away inside an his house was untouched until last year.
Last year his house was looted of valuables an some where caught in the act, with items moved, kitchen cleaned for a photo an many items stolen. Such a shame.
Luckily his home was then boarded up and secured, an people now watch the place, a guess its a good thing that almost the whole street is watching this place.

These are my shots of last year.































































































Thats all folks! hope you enjoyed this selection, my latest trip will be when I can!


----------



## tazong (Feb 7, 2016)

Its very rare i am speechless but but everyone of those photos were beautiful - well done


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 7, 2016)

tazong said:


> Its very rare i am speechless but but everyone of those photos were beautiful - well done



Thank you Tazong, I do try sometimes an document places well, other times im too rushed an plenty more to see, cheers!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 7, 2016)

Wow, it has been a while since I first found the house. Just amazing what could happen in such a short space of time... This report has definetly captured it best. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 7, 2016)

Not bad MB old boy


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 7, 2016)

I find the one with the razor (and a few hairs) particularly poignant. Great photos, MB.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 7, 2016)

I never got around to seeing this one myself it's a shame most of the stuff has gone now. As always, lovely photos and some bits I haven't seen before


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 7, 2016)

You and your team deserve a lot of credit for the time and effort you put in to finding and documenting these locations. Nice and atmospheric as always.


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Feb 7, 2016)

Amazing place and great post!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 7, 2016)

Great pics as always, tragic that its all gone!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 7, 2016)

A very good post, a shame that most of his stuff has gone missing but at least now the house is being watched.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 7, 2016)

Stunning set. A time capsule captured with the minutest attention to detail + great photographic skills = winner


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 8, 2016)

Awesome report! A great time time capsule and thank goodness you photographed before it disappeared.I think I find the outside shed the most fascinating,with so many years crammed into it...just amazing!


----------



## Potter (Feb 11, 2016)

It's always amazing when places like this are discovered


----------



## smiler (Feb 11, 2016)

I enjoyed that, bloody shame it's bin looted,


----------



## Chevyman (Feb 11, 2016)

Great report love the photos you captured it perfectly.


----------



## byker59 (Feb 12, 2016)

Another superb set of pictures, so glad its not been looted ! how many memories must it hold? thank you


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 15, 2016)

Brilliant comments on my photography here, glad its welcomed on that fact aswel as a documentation


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2016)

Perfect. What an absolute gem. 
Photographed so, so beautifully. 
Thanks for sharing mate


----------

